# Modifying a cabinet saw for use with a wheelchair....



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

For those that are height challenged or confined to a wheelchair in the shop, I just bought a new Grizzly G0690 3 hp cabinet table saw. the 34 inch height was to high and I was unable to get pictures of the underside of the cabinet to know for sure what I was going to run in to. I was hoping to lower it at least 4 inches if possible.
I ordered it on May 13, of last week and it arrived on Tuesday, May 17. 
This morning, the wind died and the weather was absolutely gorgeous. My son and I jumped in on this assembly and lowering job. On flipping the saw upside down, we found this….








You can't tell from the outside, but the bottom 4 inches is a shaped channel welded to the top section of the cabinet. The chute to direct the saw dust to the dust port is 5/8" above the channel. Since 31 inches is the maximum height I wanted , I was able to leave the 16 gauge lip from the channel and remove the rest.
after cutting off the channel, I had exactly 30 inches from floor to table top. The mobile base adds 1 inch to the height, so we were in like flint.








You can see the step by step in my blogs.
This gaining the lower height was much easier than I anticipated. Lowering the cabinet and assembling the saw was less that 4 hours with just my son and me. 
If anyone has questions about their saw and changing the height to a more comfortable range, up or down, I am most agreeable to helping in any way I can. This lower unit is much safer for me and being able to now have a saw with the riving knife, even more so.
Happy woodworking, and be safe at all times. Rand


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Great solution - unless that base was necessary for structural or stability reasons.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Sawkerf, with the heavy gauge dust chute, (12 gauge) and leaving the top leg of the channel, and adding the stability of the of the mobile base, there will be no problem.
If needed, a 3/4 plywood insert screwed in at the base would stop any racking and twisting. Of course I can only speak for this Grizzly unit as I have been in it.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I can already smell the sawdust from that box!!


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

now that sound like the best thing I could hear I know what I want now


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Very impressive. I assume you want to make sure the saw came in good shape before starting the modification. But if there was anything the matter, you could just get parts replaced, especially with Grizzly's reputation for good service. Over the years I have never hesitated to modify a tool, however, I rarely sell anything on the used market. Give it away to one of my friends or relatives.

Is there a place where handicapped woodworkers can find solutions like this? Most would not be as agressive as you, unless they had seen it done before.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Gary, I saw this post where some one is selling quart Mason jars of saw dust, Wanna buy some? lol

Robert, Wish you were a lot closer. 'd love to help you set up a cabinet saw in your shop.

Jim, I know now why everyone that posts about a Grizzly saw never complains about dings and scratches. They have a great packaging system…1 inch thick card board all around and bolted to a good wooden pallet.
As a matter of fact there is a great place to check out these modifications, Lumberjocks.com. lol I know of no other place. 
OH, on my posts I was wrong about the gauge of metal they make the cabinet of. I guessed 14 gauge, but an e-mail they sent me that arrived yesterday, stated that it is 13 gauge. A might thicker, and all the better. I have no fear that there will be any twisting or racking of any kind. I left a lip around the very bottom and the dust chute is bolted to two tabs that are welded on each side with the chute almost touching each wall.

All that is left is the 220 receptacle, and Momma brought it home last night from volleyball, so right after breakfast we are going to take her for a test drive.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I like it Rand. You did a bang up job.

Lee


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Lee! When your turn in the chair comes…God forbid,..you just give ma call. We can't let the woodworking stop for something minor like a wheelchair. lol


----------

